# Wow, the absolute worst Lotus knock off...



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Still looks like a shower light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> http://www.canarm.com/Residential/Residential_Lighting/LED/Recessed/LED-SR4P-WT-C


Assuming or have you held them in your hand and or tried them?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

What's so bad about them?

One weird thing I noticed: They're 10W each, but it says maximum number of lamps per 600W dimmer = 6... I dun get it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> What's so bad about them?
> 
> One weird thing I noticed: They're 10W each, but it says maximum number of lamps per 600W dimmer = 6... I dun get it.


I found similar guidelines on a few LED fixtures which makes no sense to me at all.


----------

